
Show HN: A Reddit+Wiki-like site for finding and sharing audiobooks - AudioBookKing
http://audiobookreviews.com
======
Immortalin
Interesting service. I run [https://auditus.cc](https://auditus.cc)

Let's talk?

------
brennebeck
I’ve become more interested in audiobooks over the last few years and this
could definitely be useful. Is the site a custom built platform?

